# street rhymes and crimes



## odd

ive seen the glory of the hopping of the trains 
we sat there throught wind and the fuckin rain 
i told my buddy where fuckin insane 
we trusted our lives to booze 
cuz we only got life to lose 
my face has been bashed with a rock 
two weeks the same old pair of smelly socks 
iv'e woken up with injuries to which their is no repair 
i take a drink and forget all about despair 
i hate to smoke pot, in my brain their is ranting thought
it makes my head feel like its going to rot 
running from the law 
eventually i'll be caught 
i'll sit in jail 
with no no one to pay my bail 
always try again i will never truely fail 
maybe i should go to court 
for sum bullshit i didn't do 
what good is it it to tell those fucks that it ain't true 
they told me i was drunk 
and 000 i blew 
after arresting me for drugs that i didn't have 
what kind of shit is that??? 
they told me i gave false info 
and i told them i dunno 
my "social security" number 
could these pigs get any dumber
i ain't got no I.D 
im a street kid can't you plainly fuckin see?? 
i an't got no job 
to you im just sum sad slob 
hopped up on drugs 
they told me i was a junkie 
and to hand over the dope 
i wanted to stangle em with some barbwire rope 
they stripped me naked and through me in the shower with a bar of soap 
im the dirty mutt that just rolled in somethin nasty 
i stood there in the water and let my thoughts collect 
the floor was sticky with hair 
and i didn't care 
all i could think of was how bad i wanted a beer 
that i forgot i was "supposed to be in fear" 

- by me......Odd


----------



## mynameisalive

play it with a guitar.

and you've got yourself a hit.


----------



## Hobo Mud

Very interesting...


----------



## CHILLazzindividual

Do it for the culture bro. I fucc wit it


----------



## Eugeniethedog

Fucking rad!


----------



## Stoopkidd24

odd said:


> ive seen the glory of the hopping of the trains
> we sat there throught wind and the fuckin rain
> i told my buddy where fuckin insane
> we trusted our lives to booze
> cuz we only got life to lose
> my face has been bashed with a rock
> two weeks the same old pair of smelly socks
> iv'e woken up with injuries to which their is no repair
> i take a drink and forget all about despair
> i hate to smoke pot, in my brain their is ranting thought
> it makes my head feel like its going to rot
> running from the law
> eventually i'll be caught
> i'll sit in jail
> with no no one to pay my bail
> always try again i will never truely fail
> maybe i should go to court
> for sum bullshit i didn't do
> what good is it it to tell those fucks that it ain't true
> they told me i was drunk
> and 000 i blew
> after arresting me for drugs that i didn't have
> what kind of shit is that???
> they told me i gave false info
> and i told them i dunno
> my "social security" number
> could these pigs get any dumber
> i ain't got no I.D
> im a street kid can't you plainly fuckin see??
> i an't got no job
> to you im just sum sad slob
> hopped up on drugs
> they told me i was a junkie
> and to hand over the dope
> i wanted to stangle em with some barbwire rope
> they stripped me naked and through me in the shower with a bar of soap
> im the dirty mutt that just rolled in somethin nasty
> i stood there in the water and let my thoughts collect
> the floor was sticky with hair
> and i didn't care
> all i could think of was how bad i wanted a beer
> that i forgot i was "supposed to be in fear"
> 
> - by me......Odd


Witha guitar an trumpet this just might be a hit


----------



## MxEx

Wow from 2007?!


----------



## faunsrotting

Love it! just work on your grammar and you're goin places!!!


----------



## eyeballstoentrails

Agreeing with the above folks!! This has serious potential.


----------



## Peacemaker1234

Thus could be a folk punk hit and I'm down for it.


----------



## nickythedrifter

I approve this message


----------



## Winnie

Hobo Mud said:


> Very interesting...


Beautiful Words, is this a quote from somewhere? It sounds very familiar.


----------



## TheFreemanguy

This should be shared more. Reads like a mirror


----------

